# Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric or Michelin Pilot Sport PS2?



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

My 2005 330i ZHP needs new tires. My requirements/preferences, in order, are:

1. Good dry traction
2. Durability/Longevity
3. Low noise
4. Value (bang for the buck, not just low cost)

With little rain here in Arizona, wet traction is not a priority and I never track the car so ultimate performance is not a criteria.

I've narrowed my choices down to the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 which would run about $1300 installed or the Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric which would run about $1050 installed.

Please let me know what you think. The F1 A's seem like the logical choice but I've also heard that they wear out sooner. If the PS2's will get me 25K miles and the F1's 20K then I might lean towards the Michelin.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Any opinions or comments? Looks like there have been 45 views of this thread but no votes????

Anyone have experience with both of these tires for comparison purposes or make a decision between the same two? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Given our experience with the tires in testing, they are very similar to each other in all measurable categories. With the price difference being so great in this size, I would tend to agree with you that the F1 Asym is the better value.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Given our experience with the tires in testing, they are very similar to each other in all measurable categories. With the price difference being so great in this size, I would tend to agree with you that the F1 Asym is the better value.
> 
> Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


Thanks Gary.

I've previously gotten my tires through Discount Tire but I'm intrigued by Tirerack. Is the process as straightforward as it seems? Contact a listed installer to arrange the work and then order through Tirerack to have shipped directly to the installer?

Are there any promotions, codes, etc. (e.g. free shipping) going on with Tirerack right now? First time customer stuff, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## E36Shikara (Apr 16, 2007)

not too many choices....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> Thanks Gary.
> 
> I've previously gotten my tires through Discount Tire but I'm intrigued by Tirerack. Is the process as straightforward as it seems? Contact a listed installer to arrange the work and then order through Tirerack to have shipped directly to the installer?
> 
> ...


Pretty simple, yes. Those on our recommended installer list have volunteered to be on the list so they won't hassle you about it. We ship directly to them and they install them. Although we do not offer discounts, we do honor any of the manufacturers current rebates and promotions, listed here :

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/specialevents.jsp


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Customer testimonial time, jet: I've done several wheel/tire sets from Tire Rack over the years and always flawless -- shipped direct to me and I bolt 'em up. Last year I did the tire only thing shipped to me and went to a recommended installer. Also flawless.

I've also done drive-in tire swaps with Discount Tire's local store (America's Tire) and that worked well when I wanted a credit for some new take-offs or something, but hard to beat Tire Rack.

Last year I bought the X3 wheel/tire package right when my wife was in the hospital critical care unit hanging by a thread. First lost a mounting ring -- my own fault. New set of four cheerfully sent to me immediately at no cost. Then pangs of buyer's remorse -- why ditch these perfectly good ///M wheels that came on the car anyway -- and contacted TR customer service. Changed your mind, sir? No problem -- send 'em back for a full refund less shipping. I decided to keep them but was impressed. 


jetstream23 said:


> I've previously gotten my tires through Discount Tire but I'm intrigued by Tirerack. Is the process as straightforward as it seems? Contact a listed installer to arrange the work and then order through Tirerack to have shipped directly to the installer?


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

LMC said:


> Customer testimonial time, jet: I've done several wheel/tire sets from Tire Rack over the years and always flawless -- shipped direct to me and I bolt 'em up. Last year I did the tire only thing shipped to me and went to a recommended installer. Also flawless.
> 
> I've also done drive-in tire swaps with Discount Tire's local store (America's Tire) and that worked well when I wanted a credit for some new take-offs or something, but hard to beat Tire Rack.
> 
> Last year I bought the X3 wheel/tire package right when my wife was in the hospital critical care unit hanging by a thread. First lost a mounting ring -- my own fault. New set of four cheerfully sent to me immediately at no cost. Then pangs of buyer's remorse -- why ditch these perfectly good ///M wheels that came on the car anyway -- and contacted TR customer service. Changed your mind, sir? No problem -- send 'em back for a full refund less shipping. I decided to keep them but was impressed.


Thanks LMC. I didn't know about the situation with your wife, I hope things have worked out for her.

Sounds like the customer service is excellent with Tirerack. I'm searching for the right local installer now on their list but I know I'll definitely order from Tirerack.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

E36Shikara said:


> not too many choices....


I know, and it's by design. I've done the easy work and scratched off the ones I'm not interested in but have been struggling with chosing between the top 2.


----------



## bmrboy2008 (May 20, 2008)

jetstream23 said:


> My 2005 330i ZHP needs new tires. My requirements/preferences, in order, are:
> 
> 1. Good dry traction
> 2. Durability/Longevity
> ...


So what did you decide?? I'm considering the Goodyear's. I should have chosen summer tires to replace my OE Dunlop Sport 01 RFT's. Instead I tried the highly touted Bridgestone Potenza 960AS Pole Position's and after almost three weeks of driving I'm not happy at all. Bridgestone is allowing me to return them for credit on new tires.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

bmrboy2008 said:


> So what did you decide?? I'm considering the Goodyear's. I should have chosen summer tires to replace my OE Dunlop Sport 01 RFT's. Instead I tried the highly touted Bridgestone Potenza 960AS Pole Position's and after almost three weeks of driving I'm not happy at all. Bridgestone is allowing me to return them for credit on new tires.


Going with the Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrics. The difference between them and the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2s seems slight. If the PS2s are better it isn't by much. But the price for 4 tires will be about $250 - 300 cheaper on the Goodyears and since I'm changing tires about every 20K miles I'll pocket that difference and maybe give the PS2's a run in 3 years. We'll see.


----------



## RichmannMotorSport.com (Feb 19, 2009)

jetstream23 said:


> My 2005 330i ZHP needs new tires. My requirements/preferences, in order, are:
> 
> 1. Good dry traction
> 2. Durability/Longevity
> ...


The goodyear will outlast the michelin in this poll because the PS2 is an all out high performance tire. You want value from those two brands? NEVER, its unheard of with Michelin and Goodyear. You will pay top dollar for those tires.

I don't see how the Goodyear could get 20k compared to the michelin 25k. I still think the goodyear would outlast the michelin.

Me personally I prefer michelin for it's higher performance.


----------



## bmrboy2008 (May 20, 2008)

jetstream23 said:


> Going with the Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrics. The difference between them and the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2s seems slight. If the PS2s are better it isn't by much. But the price for 4 tires will be about $250 - 300 cheaper on the Goodyears and since I'm changing tires about every 20K miles I'll pocket that difference and maybe give the PS2's a run in 3 years. We'll see.


Please let us know how you like them. I should be getting the Goodyear F1's installed in about a week or so.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

I have Goodyear F1 Asymmetrics on my car. I've got about ~7K miles on them now. Quite happy with them thus far. I got ~22K miles out of the OEM Bridgestone RE050A runflats, just to compare.


----------



## bmrboy2008 (May 20, 2008)

AK said:


> I have Goodyear F1 Asymmetrics on my car. I've got about ~7K miles on them now. Quite happy with them thus far. I got ~22K miles out of the OEM Bridgestone RE050A runflats, just to compare.


How much mileage do you expect out of the Asymmetrics? I changed my OEM Dunlop RFT's to Bridgestone Potenza RE960 AS Pole Positions about three weeks ago. The ride seems too floaty for me. They have a 40K mile warranty. I should have bought a summer tire and I'm about ready to return the Bridgestones for the Asymmetrics.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I'd expect 20,000-25,000 miles from the F1 Asymmetric.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I have the Goodyear F1 Assym. tires. They are a great tire, with the price difference between it and the PS2, it isn't close for me, go with Goodyear.


----------



## ish (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd save the money and go with the Goodyears.

Unless you are a pro driver I doubt any of us would notice the difference!


----------



## PK8 (Aug 11, 2006)

Per Tire Rack test, the Goodyear out performs the PS2, so I'm not sure why some of you think the OP will be trading $ savings for performance by going with the F1s. :dunno:


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

bmrboy2008 said:


> How much mileage do you expect out of the Asymmetrics? I changed my OEM Dunlop RFT's to Bridgestone Potenza RE960 AS Pole Positions about three weeks ago. The ride seems too floaty for me. They have a 40K mile warranty. I should have bought a summer tire and I'm about ready to return the Bridgestones for the Asymmetrics.


I really don't know how long they'll last. In a previous life I had a Cadillac CTS-V which came with Goodyear Eagle F1 Supercar runflats. Those tires were worn down to the cords in only 8500 miles (!!!). That was probably a fluke, though. Since the F1 Asymmetric is a newer model tire, I don't think we have enough field data to guess how long they'll last. If I get less than 20K miles out of them I'll probably be a little disappointed. I got a good deal on them from Tire Rack (they were on sale, plus rebates from Goodyear and BMWCCA knocked about $90 more off the total). I think I got all 4 for <$900, including installation at a local Big O.

One of my friends recently put Sumitomo HTRZ-III tires on his 335i. Those tires are very well reviewed and downright cheap. I'll be monitoring his feedback closely. Until then, I'm happy with the F1 Asymmetrics and their all-around great performance and lack of noise.


----------

